# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Scheiden, en nu?

## pepper

Mijn huwelijk is eenzijdig door mijn man opgezegd.
We hebben 2 kinderen, 7 en 8 jaar.
Hij heeft gekozen voor een ander levenspad, of het de juiste keuze is weet hij niet, dat zal de toekomst moeten uitwijzen.
Een derde is de aanleiding maar niet de oorzaak. Het ging al een tijd niet goed tussen ons. Waar ik boos over ben, is dat hij nooit aan die oorzaak heeft willen werken. Door mijn boosheid ben ik haast niet in staat om met hem te communiceren, die boosheid is vooral op mezelf gericht, maar ondanks marcos-therapie kom ik nog niet bij mijn eigen kracht.
Mijn hele zelfbeeld ligt aan diggelen, ik heb alle klassieke symptomen die bij een scheiding horen. Zie geen enkel positief lichtpunt op dit moment. Ben bang voor de toekomst. Hij geeft aan dat het niet aan mij ligt, mij valt niets te verwijten, het is zijn keuze. Ik heb niets fout gedaan of hem in de weg gelegd, sterker nog, ik heb hem heel veel vrijheid gegeven omdat ik hem anders zou kwijtraken. En nu ben ik hem ondanks dat ook kwijtgeraakt.

Op dit moment hebben we emailcontact omdat het voor mij niet mogelijk is hem in mijn directe omgeving te hebben, ik kan dat niet aan. Maar we zijn samen eigenaar van ons huis, hij heeft het recht om de kinderen te zien, maar wil afspraken maken over contact met de kinderen. dat kan, die zal ik hem niet ontzien, ik heb het zelfs nodig dat hij me daarin af en toe ontlast. Maar ik wil daarvoor niet verkassen naar een bank of bed bij een goede vriend. Hij wil verantwoordelijkheid nemen naar de kinderen toe, en weet ook dat als ik in huis ben dat teveel gevraagd is voor mij. Maar mag ik stellen dat als hij een keuze heeft gemaakt, hij ook verantwoordelijk is om de kinderen te zien zonder dat ik dan moet schuiven?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Pepper,

Vervelend dat jullie er niet samen uit konden komen en dat je man de beslissing heeft genomen om te scheiden  :Frown: 
Houdt in je achterhoofd dat een scheiding ook een rouwproces is en dat er verschillende gevoelens bij komen kijken, verder is het logisch dat je je boos voelt en bang bent voor wat de toekomst gaat brengen! 
Probeer voor nu zoveel mogelijk de grote lijnen (afspraken over hoe en wat met het huis, geldverdeling, de kids) per e-mail te regelen en als je er aan toe bent kan je face-to-face met hem praten eventueel in het bijzijn van een derde (familielid, vriend/vriendin, advocaat) om grote 'explosies' te voorkomen. Er zijn tegenwoordig ook allerlei coaching/counseling personen die helpen bij het relatief goed laten lopen van een echtscheiding, dus misschien dat jullie daar iets mee kunnen?
Wie van jullie hoofd verantwoordelijke is over de kinderen daar moeten jullie samen uitkomen en wat dan meespeelt is; blijven jullie in dezelfde plaats wonen of verhuisd een van beide ergens anders heen?, blijven de kinderen bij jou en komen ze 1x per 2 weekenden bij hun vader en delen jullie de vakanties of regelen jullie het op een andere manier?, wie is financieel verantwoordelijk voor de kinderen?, hoe gaan jullie ermee om als jullie samen naar een bijeenkomst (sportwedstrijd, schooluitvoering) moeten van je kinderen? Dat zijn allemaal dingen waar goed over nagedacht moet worden en daarbij hoort het belang van jullie kinderen voorop te staan. 
Wat ik je mee kan geven is dat jullie elkaar niet moeten zwart maken, want dan krijgen de kids het idee dat ze moeten kiezen en wat je wel moet doen is de beloftes die je maakt naar je kinderen toe ook nakomt (niet beloven dat je iets echt wel of echt niet gaat doen als je dat niet met zekerheid kan zeggen) en je moet de kids duidelijk maken dat het niet hun schuld is en dat jullie echt van hun houden. Dit vanuit mijn optiek als kind van ouders die een moeizame scheiding doormaakten (wil je meer weten vraag gerust).
Ik hoop voor je dat je de woede die je voelt kan omzetten in iets positiefs en/of dat je er mee om leert gaan en ik hoop ook dat je samen met je (ex)man duidelijke afspraken kan maken op een zo goed (vriendelijk) mogelijke manier!
Heel veel succes en sterkte gewenst!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## daemsjosephine

beste pepper,

ik sluit me helemaal aan bij luuss.. en vooral .. al geloof je dit nu nog niet.. je komt hier sterker uit !! veel moed! josy

----------


## Sylvia93

Lieve Pepper,

Ook ik sluit me helemaal aan bij Luuss. Als antwoord op jouw vraag: _Maar mag ik stellen dat als hij een keuze heeft gemaakt, hij ook verantwoordelijk is om de kinderen te zien zonder dat ik dan moet schuiven?_ Ik vind dat jij dit zeker mag! Jullie zullen afspraken rond de kids moeten stellen, en soms kan het jou niet uitkomen, en soms kan het je ex niet uitkomen, maar dat mag de kinderen niet belemmeren in het zien van hun vader!

Toen ik zelf 9 jaar oud was zijn mijn ouders ook gaan scheiden, wilde eerst vriendschappelijk uit elkaar gaan, maar is later totaal mislukt. Mijn vader was binnen een half jaar al opnieuw getrouwd en vond dat vanaf toen alles maar op zijn manier moest gaan. (Zorg er alsjeblieft voor dat je wél gezag erin houdt! Dus dat jíj ook iets te zeggen hebt over de regeling!) Mijn vader besloot toen maar bijv om de alimentatie te verminderen omdat wij om het weekend naar hem toe gingen. (Mag absolúút niet!) Later verhuisde hij naar een andere stad en heeft hij met zichzelf maar afgesproken dat hij mij op zou halen, en mijn moeder mij maar terug zou moeten halen, en zo niet zou hij me gewoon op de trein zetten. (toen ongeveer 11 jaar oud). Sindsdien is het alleen maar slechter en slechter gegaan, en heeft hij nu bijvoorbeeld mij (en mijn zus) al de schuld gegeven van de hele scheiding etc. Dit zeg ik nu dus ook tegen jou om te laten zien dat je absoluut gezag moet houden over de regeling! En niet alles hoeft te pikken wat je ex wilt. (Tuurlijk zijn ze niet allemaal zo, maar mocht het zo gaan  :Wink: ) Uiteindelijk wil je natuurlijk niet dat de kinderen de dupe worden! (Heb zelf nu al +/- anderhalf jaar geen contact meer met mijn 'vader')

Ook wil ik je heel veel sterkte wensen in deze periode, heb aan mijn moeder gezien dat ze het er heel moeilijk mee had. Maar uiteindelijk is ze er net zoals daemsjosephine al zei sterker uitgekomen! Ze is nu heel zelfverzekerd en staat sterk in haar schoenen! Iets wat ze voor de scheiding absoluut niet had!

Liefs Sylvia

----------

